# Sticky  R15/R16 0x1377 - Issues/Discussion



## Sea bass

Just noticed an update arrived Feb 5, 2013 @ 2:31am on my R-15-500.

Basic new feature, I can sort the favorites list using the yellow button. Also channels you don't get in the guide are "shaded". I believe I have a few new logos too.

Anyone aware of any other changes? Are there release notes? Thanks.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Here are the release notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=212726


----------



## viclovr

i believe that release is mainly to fix the intermediate no video with audio issue


----------



## ThomasM

It's nice to see that DirecTV is still supporting the R15/R16 series as there are probably millions of them in service generating revenue. (They get $12/mo out of me for them!)

The previous release on the -300 was really pretty solid. I can't wait to see how this newest release performs...


----------



## crkeehn

Are they doing the usual staggered rollout? I don't remember what version of the software I have, however it was released last August.

I have had instances recently where the screen goes dark, although the audio continues. Is that the bug that this is supposed to correct? I have an R15-100.


----------



## KyL416

crkeehn said:


> Are they doing the usual staggered rollout? I don't remember what version of the software I have, however it was released last August.
> 
> I have had instances recently where the screen goes dark, although the audio continues. Is that the bug that this is supposed to correct? I have an R15-100.


According to the firmware monitor, 0x1377 is only for the R1x-500s while the -100s and -300s will have to wait:
http://www.redh.com/dtv/index.php?r=R

It was a staggered rollout for the past month or so, but as of yesterday it is the main one in the stream 24/7.


----------



## ThomasM

The current release (received September 2012) on the R15-300 is very solid and I am quite happy with it. I hope it sticks around. In fact, I think it's MUCH BETTER AND FASTER than the clunker software on my R22.

I can still do trickplay while browsing the guide or doing other things and that wonderful dash-dash delete function still works. Even if I have to know that "Prioritizer" means "Series Link" so what?


----------

